# Deathpunches and Diaphragms



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Got a few calls up for sale if anyones interseted.

Got 2 *Deathpunch* open reeds made up this evening. All Delrin, with a 5/8 toneboard and bore, .010 tapered reed. These are an all around distress call that will go from high pitched cottontail to raspy jack. I build these to be very easy to blow, they wont make your eyeballs pop out I promise.
These are 15 bucks each + 2 bucks to ship.(Only two available, third one is spoken for)










.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

And, after much encouragement and many, many requests, I will resume making diaphragm calls. I appreciate the support from alll the people that contacted me, and let me know what was supposedly going on. Much thanks.
So, here are a few predator calls, I will have turkey and elk calls hopefully soon, and I appreciate the requests for those as well!

*All diaphragm calls are 5 bucks each + 2 bucks to ship any quantity.*

Howlers:

*Superpup:*
This call does great small puppy howls, barks and ki-yi's. Puppy yelps are awsome on this call.










*Dawn Patrol:*
This is a great all around call that does adult barks, howls and awsome ki-yi's.










A few distress calls:

*Straight Meat:*
This call has straight, uncut reeds that produce high pitched distress sounds from bird squeals to cottontail screams.










*Red Ryder:*
This call is very easy to blow with a blood cut that produces great distress sounds with a hint of rasp. Good all around call.










*Grinder:*
This call is built with a star cut to put out good raspy distress while at the same time being very easy to blow .Good raspy jack without being over the top.










Thanks for checking then out,
Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, name for first distress is Straight Razor. Changed it.
Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Deathpunches are sold thanks!
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to see you are making the diaphragm again. They are awesome calls.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick : )
Heres a little sound clip with a Straight Razor:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad you are making them again Too----will let the Guys Know at the Contest this week-end---I'll be ordering some later too----Been having some fun trying the ones I bought earlier---Great job Mark------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great calls for sure. Been practicing with mine driving everything and everyone crazy..LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

[sub]Thanks fellas![/sub]


----------

